# Betriebssystem War einfach weg



## PhilZ (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe gestern neue Software (msn-Messenger) installiert. Danach musste ich den Rechner wie nach den meisten Installationen neustarten. Das ging auch ganz gut, doch bei einem weiteren Neustart konnte kein Betreibssystem mehr gefunden werden.

Ich hatte die Systeme WIN2000 und XP drauf. Wobei ich fast nur mit WIN2000 gearbeitet habe. Ich hatte damit auch vorher nie große Probleme (seit ca 2 Jahren), und war somit auch voll zufrieden damit.

Ich habe mir dann eine Linuxversion besorgt die von CD aus lauffähig ist. Doch damit konnte ich auf keine meiner Partitionen zugreifen. Danach habe ich den Versuch gestartet WIN XP neu zuinstallieren. Das ging erst mit dem zweiten Anlauf gut.

Ist irgendjemanden ein solches Problem bekannt? Weiss jemand voher das kommt? Und wie man sich schützen kann?

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte!

mfg
Philipp


----------



## DeMuX (2. März 2004)

hast du nur ide-platten? oder auch scsi-platten?


----------



## PhilZ (2. März 2004)

ich hab eine nur IDE-festplatte. aber was hat das damit zu tun?

ich habe eher die vernutung, mir irgendeinen virus eingefangen zu haben. aber genau kann ich das ja nicht mehr nachvollziehen, da ich alles formatieren musste, um eine neues system zu installieren

mfg

PhilZ


----------



## DeMuX (2. März 2004)

hätte sein können, das du von einer scsi-platte bootest, und aus irgendwelchen gründen evlt die bootreihenfolge unbemerkt umgestellt wurde.
hab ich schon öffter erlebt.

sonst weiß ich leider auch nicht, was bei dir los sein kann, tut mir leid!
Viel Erfolg noch!


----------



## PhilZ (2. März 2004)

ok, danke für den tipp. hab ja mittelrweile ein neues system drauf machen können,und somit alle meine daten retten können. dann hab ich alles formatiert und neu eingerichtet...

trotzdem vielen dank!

mfg

PhiliZ


----------

